# George Schakra



## Miss World (Jan 25, 2007)

These are designs by the 45year old Lebanese Fashion Designer "George Schakra" .. He is one of my favorite designers, hope you enjoy this collection ^_^


 









































 






 






​ 



















 ​
Ciao! 
^_^

​


----------



## Holly (Jan 25, 2007)

WOW! I love ALL the dresses! I have a new favourite designer


----------



## Miss World (Jan 25, 2007)

Glad you liked them ^_^ thx for passing by!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 26, 2007)

wow these are so gorgeous, i love the girlyness


----------



## Miss World (Jan 30, 2007)

they are really girly ^_^ thx for commenting!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow!! Those are amazing! I specially love the last one!


----------



## lil lulu (Feb 1, 2007)

omg the dresses are gorgeous!!!! I hope one day I will be able to afford one!


----------



## Miss World (Feb 1, 2007)

Miss Pumpkin,
yeah, its a gorgeous dress.. I prefer the second collection (with darker background) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





lil lulu,
oh man, same here! I haven't checked pricess but I'm SURE they are over my budget


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 2, 2007)

wow those are so gorgeous! I love the peachy colored one with the silver straps


----------



## Jade (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh wow those are beautiful dresses! The last one and the little black one are amazing!


----------

